# What is the campiest/cheesiest movie you have ever seen?



## Rock Lee (Oct 2, 2008)

For me it has to be killer klowns from outer space.I think my favorite line from that movie is"what are you gonna do knock my block off" and the clown proceeds to knock his block off.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

Easily Batman Forever and Batman and Robin.

Then again, I try to avoid horrible movies so I don't see much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Easily Batman Forever and Batman and Robin.
> 
> Then again, I try to avoid horrible movies so I don't see much.



Yeah, they'd be up there along with Superman 3.

Although Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws might surpass them both.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't think Spiderman 3 was that campy. The emo part was ridiculous though.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol Batman and Robin was hilarious, I love all the corny one-liners. "ICE to meet you!" oh god instant quote. Any Sci-Fi original movie is really cheesy too


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't think Spiderman 3 was that campy. The emo part was ridiculous though.



I said Superman 3.

lol, the DOA movie was pretty campy........sadly, so does the trailer to the new dragonball movie.

And shame on me, I forgot to mention the old dragonball movie......


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 3, 2008)

I really thought "Shakespear's Romeo and Juliette" (The Modern Version with Leo DiCaprio)
had kind of a cheese-overdose O___O Seriously.


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh shit, you did? lol, haven't seen Superman 3 so I can't really say. 

I think I need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## KiKeV (Oct 3, 2008)

Death Bed: The Bed That Eats
Manos: The Hands of Fate


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> I really thought "Shakespear's Romeo and Juliette" (The Modern Version with Leo DiCaprio)
> had kind of a cheese-overdose O___O Seriously.



Yeah, true.

I hate how filmmakers think its clever to put a Shakespear story into modern settings(but retaining all the old fashioned dialogue) and think its clever.


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed with Romeo + Juliet. I thought it was a complete mess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

lol, Stephen Chou movies are often cheezy...........

Bruce Lee's movies tend to be a bit cheezy as well.....


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2008)

Undefeatable. Just watch it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2008)

Of the ones I've seen probably Spiderman 3, Batman Forever, Batman & Robin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

Spiderman 3 had some camp(especially compared to the others) but i dont think it was anyware near as campy as those Batman movies.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 4, 2008)

Jingle All the Way starring my favorite govenator


----------



## kire (Oct 12, 2008)

One that comes to mind, "The wonderful Ice Cream suit."
plot:
Gomez is a middle-aged man who dreams of buying a gorgeous white suit in a nearby store, but doesn't have enough cash. He finds 4 more people of same size, who each give $20 and get to wear the suit for an hour each in return. But the suit is not just a suit - it makes wishes of the one wearing it come true.

I don't know some people like it, but I found it a complete waste of life..HEll its a waste of life just recalling it..and now I'm pissed again..


----------



## Cair (Oct 12, 2008)

High School Musical 1-3.


----------



## Goom (Oct 12, 2008)

mummy 3.  What the hell was that shit....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Dollman vs. Demonic Toys. I love the first Demonic Toys movie, but WTF was this shit.

Tintorera. Can't believe today that I got away with watching such a sleazy Jaws ripoff as a kid.

Tentacoli. Oh, the dramatic octopus-attack score.


----------



## Nejifangirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Mummy 3. Cheesy dialouges (lousy chinese speaking by some american dude) Cheesy lines, ridiculous acting.


----------



## Munak (Oct 18, 2008)

The 6th Day.

Then again, so was every Schwarzenegger film.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

Lol Mamma Mia was very cheesy, but I liked it


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 18, 2008)

All the Disney Channel original movies.


----------



## Ral (Oct 18, 2008)

Jack Frost and Freddy's dies :The Final nightmare really sucked ass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

lol, Jack Frost 2 was even worse than the first one........or are you talking about the Michael Keaton version?(I'm speaking of those horror films with that fake ass looking snowman)

I agree on Final Nightmare........definately the worst of the series(just when I thought you couldn't do much worse than "Dream Master")


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> The 6th Day.
> 
> Then again, so was every Schwarzenegger film.



Terminator? Cheesy? You deserve to be shot on site.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 20, 2008)

Quarantine. The audience actually, literally, laughed at certain scenes because they were so stupid.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, they laughed in my theaters as well.....................still, I wouldnt say its the cheeziest.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 20, 2008)

quarantine was not at all cheesy. It did feel a bit real although slightly, some parts were a bit exaggerated but overall, a pretty good movie. 

Shark attack 3: megalodon, almost nothing but stock footage from shark documentaries and videos, enlarged and put on screen.

Lake Placid 2 felt cheesy because the CGI crocodiles just felt way too fake, the crocodiles in part 1 felt and looked far far far more realistic.

EDIT: we laughed a lot at quarantine tho, especially when ms.espinoso meets the fireman's sidekick, SLEDGY .

Also, when we saw the ending, all you hear in the audience is a guy yell loudly in the silence "BOOOOOOOOOOOO" and throw a half full jumbo popcorn at the screen .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2008)

Shark Attack 3 had nothing on Cruel Jaws......


----------



## Stalin (Oct 20, 2008)

The toxic avenger.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 26, 2008)

Mummy 3 and Mamma Mia


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet.  It was a crazy interpretation to me.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2008)

After talking about it in the Review the Last Movie You Saw thread...A Sound of Thunder.


----------



## Balalaika (Oct 28, 2008)

Ghost Rock springs to mind. Cowboys doing martial arts, Indians flying on wires fighting with Chinese people. Mary Sue chick blasting fodder guys away. It was just bad.


----------



## Boocock (Oct 28, 2008)

The original Death Race 2000.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Nov 2, 2008)

High School Musical 1 and 2 . 
Some of the songs are so....
I'm not bothering to watch the third one.


----------



## Para (Nov 2, 2008)

The remake of Black Christmas iirc...


----------



## batanga (Nov 2, 2008)

Jackie Chan
The Legend of Drunken Master


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 3, 2008)

Do the Fantastic Four movies count?


If not, Batman & Robin.


----------

